# where to get sublimation blanks in manitoba,canada



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

hi,does anyone know where to get sublimation blanks in manitoba,canada


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't know of any in Manitoba but in the places I order from in Canada are:
Welcome To Tropical Graphics -Canada
Sublimation Printers and Heat Transfer Presses at Starline Pacific - Paper and Machines
Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto
Intro Page - (CESCO)Canadian Engravers Supply Co. -

They all show prices online except for Canadian Engravers

Hope this helps

Lar


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for replying.yeah i knew about 3 of those businesses.was hoping someone in winnipeg was distributing so i could go pick the stuff up to save on shipping.guess im paying shipping.thanks


----------

